# Buying flies online



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

I know a lot of you fellers tie your own, but I have not yet dove into that yet. I ordered from an online site that one of you recommended for good quality, cheap flies. I had a blast and ordered a ton for pennies. The problem is... I forget where I ordered them from. Forget the name of the site, forget who told me where to find em, forget what I had for lunch yesterday... etc

Anyone have any suggestions? 

I know I will remember as soon as I read the name.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

If you made a post asking for help in the past, just do a recall of your posts via your profile


----------



## baitmaker (Feb 21, 2008)

Try www.discountflies.com


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> forget what I had for lunch yesterday... etc
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions?


Yup. Put that thing out halfway. Don't smoke it all at once...


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Hills discount flies. 
http://www.hillsdiscountflies.com/


----------



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

creekcrawler said:


> Yup. Put that thing out halfway. Don't smoke it all at once...


Sound advice crawler.. Half for me, half for you 

Dude, where's my kayak?


----------



## Smokepiper (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm a fan of flystop

http://www.flystop.com


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

bluefly cafe or you could order them from me. I charge $50 a dozen normally but since you are a member here I'll only charge ya $40/doz


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

www.flyshack.com


----------



## mike003 (Sep 8, 2007)

I started buying from this guy on Ebay.
http://myworld.ebay.com/stoaks320&ssPageName=STRK:MEFSX:SELLERID


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I tie what I can, which is mainly some basic nymphs, soft hackles, egg patterns, some terrestrials, and all my streamers. I order most of my dries, I just can't tie them myself and make them look right most of the time. Everything else I either buy locally at the nearest fly shop or oder online from Blue Fly Cafe. Their online site is pretty good, they ship fast, have a wide selection, and the fish seem to like what they sell. 

My local shop is not real local, it's about a 45 minute drive one way if I hit no traffic. They have great flies tied by hand themselves, but if I am in a pinch and can't make it over there (their hours and my work hours don't mix well), I will order online and have them shipped 2nd day air. You pay a little extra, but I go through more in gas getting over to the shop and back.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

www.bigyflyco.com is where i got mine before i started tying


----------



## bephotographs (Aug 24, 2009)

man im terrible i spend the rediculous amount of money i do at gander mountain and kames its just easy when i need like 2 flies or something but i know that wifey would kill me if she seen their price or let alone a box full of them waiting at our door step fishing already pisses her off maybe thats because i go fish when she gets mad at me for something i did


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

if u pay over a dollar to me thats a rip off for sure. I like these online sites. you pay 50 cents for the same fly they want $1.75 at gander!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Fishaholic69 said:


> if u pay over a dollar to me thats a rip off for sure. I like these online sites. you pay 50 cents for the same fly they want $1.75 at gander!


Even worse would be buying flies from a place like Orvis' online site. I really like the Feather Craft site/catalogs, too, but no way am I paying $1.70-$2.00 each for flies I can get for 1/3 that price from another reputable site. Feather Craft has pretty fair prices on materials, I think, but their flies are ridiculous.


----------



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks guys... Ahhh now I remember, BigYFly is the place I ordered from before... Thanks FA69 for jarring my memory.

Time to spend more money that I don't have.


----------

